# Problem with NSImageView



## knighthawk (Aug 1, 2001)

First off, I have downloaded and installed the update to PB and IB.  (1.01 and 2.01 respectively)

I created a 32-bit PICT file (with alpha channel) image at 100% resolution, and I am having very strange results with the images.  Sometimes it displays the image, but offsets it up and cuts it off.  I delete it from the project file, and reimport it, and it is doing the same thing.  I resave it in Photoshop (6) and it is fine for a while... then does it again.  It is not consistant or predictable, but once it gets messed up I'm screwed.  Any ideas?

P.S.:  NSImageView is the "image well".


----------



## CubiX (Aug 9, 2001)

Sorry, I have no idea what the problem is.

I too have a problem with NSImageView. Cocoa is nice enough to let a user drag and drop an image on the NSImageView while the app is running, but I can't figure out how to make a record of where the image came from (ie, the path). I want a user to be able to drag and drop an image onto the image well, and have my program store the image path in preferences, so that image can be loaded again in the future.

There is no specific method for NSImageView that does this, the only thing I know is that NSImageView's action is invoked when a user drags 'n' drops an image on the well.

Any ideas?


----------



## endian (Aug 9, 2001)

you might try resaving as a TIFF. PICT is more or less an alien format to NSImageView.


----------



## whitesaint (Aug 10, 2001)

does it just mess up like that randomly when the window isnt do anything special?  or when you resize the window or somthin?  I never had any problems with NSImageView, and if it messes up like that - i dunno if you know about this but you probably do, but you can configure the NSImageView class from IB.  hope that helps

-whitesaint


----------



## knighthawk (Aug 10, 2001)

That was what I was doing... I imported graphics into the PB (which autoupdated in IB) and then I placed the images (PICT) in the NSImageView Box.  I tried every option available within the class in IB.

What I have not tried yet, and I have not had the time yet, is the TIFF format and using the PB interface for linking the images.

However, even when I display the images (double click) in PB, it still shows the same problem.  Maybe it is just an error with PICT files in PB/IB.

I will look into it.


----------

